# TPF Monthly Photo Challenge--OCTOBER 2015



## sm4him

*CLOSED to further entries! Look for the November Challenge thread instead.*
*
This month's theme: Fall*
Remember, there's no one "right" way to interpret the monthly theme--think outside the box, get creative!

*HOW TO ENTER:*
The challenge contest is open to any registered member of TPF.
1. Take a photo (photos should be taken during the challenge month, and should NOT have been previously posted to TPF). Resize photo to be no longer than 1200px on the longest edge.
2. Email photo to challengetpf@gmail.com. Use subject line "October 2015 Photo Challenge Entry." In the body of your email, include your name, TPF username, and the photo title (if it has one).
PLEASE name your file the same as the photo title.

Deadline to enter is midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.


The TPF Fine Print
For your convenience, EVERYTHING you REALLY need to know to enter the contest is listed above. However, you may find the following information useful, should you wish to read it.

General Contest Information
1. One entry per person. However, you may submit a new photo to replace an entry made earlier in the month if you choose.
2. Images must have been taken by the person submitting them. 
3. Images must be anonymous--images with watermarks or identifying information embedded in the EXIF data or title will be rejected.
4. The challenge moderators reserve the right to reject an entry for any reason they deem appropriate. You will be notified if your photo is rejected and given the reason for the rejection.
5. Contest moderators are not eligible to enter.

Voting Process: 
1. Submissions will be compiled into a voting thread within one week after the entry deadline.
2. Voting polls will remain open for one week.
3. In the event of a tie, the winner will be determined by a panel of moderators.


----------



## FITBMX

"Fall"? That's going to hurt!


----------



## ronlane

FITBMX said:


> "Fall"? That's going to hurt!



It's not the fall that hurts, it's the sudden deceleration at the end of it.


----------



## oldhippy

Took a little fall yesterday. Hyper crunched my knee. Never knew it could fold that tight. I know whew whaw. Won't be doing a lot of hiking for a few days. So my photo's may slow a little. Just a temp thing.
Well I have that fall out of the way. R&R a while then back at it.  Ed


----------



## ronlane

Sorry to hear that OH.


----------



## 480sparky

ronlane said:


> FITBMX said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Fall"? That's going to hurt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the fall that hurts, it's the sudden deceleration at the end of it.
Click to expand...


It's not the sudden deceleration that hurts, it's the internal organs smashing against other body parts.


----------



## ronlane

True.


----------



## otherprof

oldhippy said:


> Took a little fall yesterday. Hyper crunched my knee. Never knew it could fold that tight. I know whew whaw. Won't be doing a lot of hiking for a few days. So my photo's may slow a little. Just a temp thing.
> Well I have that fall out of the way. R&R a while then back at it.  Ed


Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## JacaRanda

oldhippy said:


> Took a little fall yesterday. Hyper crunched my knee. Never knew it could fold that tight. I know whew whaw. Won't be doing a lot of hiking for a few days. So my photo's may slow a little. Just a temp thing.
> Well I have that fall out of the way. R&R a while then back at it.  Ed


Get well soon Mr. Hipster!


----------



## snowbear

The fall before the storm, or something like that.


----------



## FITBMX

oldhippy said:


> Took a little fall yesterday. Hyper crunched my knee. Never knew it could fold that tight. I know whew whaw. Won't be doing a lot of hiking for a few days. So my photo's may slow a little. Just a temp thing.
> Well I have that fall out of the way. R&R a while then back at it.  Ed



I've done that to my knee before, and it really hurts! Give it plenty of time!


----------



## Mewle

Looking forward to this. I hope I will not embarrass me in front of you guys since I am a beginner. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## sm4him

Mewle said:


> Looking forward to this. I hope I will not embarrass me in front of you guys since I am a beginner. Good luck to everyone.



Well, the good news is that this contest is done anonymously. So if you don't win, no one ever even has to know which photo was yours!


----------



## Mewle

Well you are right ^^ And who knows, maybe a beginner gets some luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4him

oldhippy said:


> Took a little fall yesterday. Hyper crunched my knee. Never knew it could fold that tight. I know whew whaw. Won't be doing a lot of hiking for a few days. So my photo's may slow a little. Just a temp thing.
> Well I have that fall out of the way. R&R a while then back at it.  Ed



Hoping for a speedy recovery, Ed.  
Do me a favor. Do NOT try to re-enact that event for your entry this month, eh?


----------



## pyzik

Woo hoo they're back!


----------



## sm4him

Just about a week left before this month's challenge closes!! We have some good entries, but there is room for plenty more!!

Don't wait until Halloween to try to get your entry done; that would be a SCARY bad idea! 


P.S. Why did I use so many fruit emojis? Because there is NO pumpkin emoji, that's why. WHY is there no pumpkin emoji???  Oh, and the ghost? That was because


----------



## Emanuel M

Hopefully I can shoot mine tomorrow 

Cheers


----------



## snowbear

sm4him said:


> Just about a week left before this month's challenge closes!! We have some good entries, but there is room for plenty more!!
> 
> Don't wait until Halloween to try to get your entry done; that would be a SCARY bad idea!
> 
> 
> P.S. Why did I use so many fruit emojis? Because there is NO pumpkin emoji, that's why. WHY is there no pumpkin emoji???  Oh, and the ghost? That was because



No, there isn't a scary jack-o-lantern pumpkin, but there _is_ a clown.


----------



## Max_Schröder

sm4him said:


> P.S. Why did I use so many fruit emojis? Because there is NO pumpkin emoji, that's why. WHY is there no pumpkin emoji???  Oh, and the ghost? That was because



Look closely, those aren't fruits.
They're dressed up pumpkins.

Max


----------



## sm4him

You're late, you're late, for a very important date!! 

Well, there's still time, if you hurry!  But don't like the Queen of Hearts or the Mad Hatter get you confused so you lose track of time.

The entry period for this month's challenge ends at the stroke of midnight on HALLOWEEN.  Of course, I fully intend to be asleep when that moment rolls around, so you might get away with a few minutes--but don't push your luck! 

We've got quite a few entries already, but there's room for ONE more. Maybe two.


----------



## sm4him

Oh, also:
I've sent confirmation emails to all that entered (except for one disqualified photo). If you believe you entered the contest and have not received an email from me, either PM me or email me, so I can double-check.


----------

